# Pit Bull terrier mix?



## bigred7999

I got maddie from a rescue almost a year ago, she is about 18 months old now and about 35 lbs. The rescue wasnt sure what she is mixed with, I have had people tell me border collie, jack russell, and some others. any one have a idea?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

she looks pure pit or very very close to it. the size is correct, the body is just about right and so is the head..there are a few very small things that *maybe* could be the result of something else in there but also could just be a not quite to standard pure pit bull.


----------



## princesstiffany

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> she looks pure pit or very very close to it. the size is correct, the body is just about right and so is the head..there are a few very small things that *maybe* could be the result of something else in there but also could just be a not quite to standard pure pit bull.


i would have to agree with all of that.

she is a gorgeous girl, just wow!


----------



## Marsh Muppet

I'm not the Pittie expert but she looks purebred enough to fool me. Very pretty girl, and I love the colors. She sure is shiny!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

I agree with Zim
She looks pretty close to, if not purebred. 

And VERY pretty. I love how rich the color of her coat is.


----------



## bigred7999

Thank you for all the replies


----------



## ColoradoSooner

I'm not expert but the first thing I thought was APBT. And the second thing I thought was that I'm in love! She is gorgeous!


----------



## pugmom

I have to agree ..mostly/if not all APBT .....she sits the exact same way my girl Isis sits


----------

